# Alicante, Spain !



## kkjkhalo (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Every 1. I have just joined one week back The expats forum . Can Any body help Me with all the necessary precautions I need To take before Arriving to Alicante, Spain and perhaps help me as to what luggage and daily usage commodities I may bring with Me.
It will be Great I f some 1 can Help me about cost of living and job opportunities in Alicante.
I Have also done IELTS(International English Language certifucate) securing an overall band of 6.5?


----------

